# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Salman Khan's family photos- Exclusively  for Fati :)

## Be happy Keep smiling

This is for the greatest  Sallu fan in the universe :P ..Our sweet Fati madam ..   :hug1: 

 
with neice 

 
salman arbaz 

 
with dad and mom 

 
with family 


 playing cricket with dad 

 
salman khan, salma khan and helen

Sign Salman's guest book
http://www.salmankhan.net/

----------


## ali18

Lol ~

----------


## ali18

with neice 

 
salman arbaz 

 
with dad and mom 

 
with family 


 playing cricket with dad 

 
salman khan, salma khan and helen

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Lol


Ali ji, ab aap delete kar dijiye  :evil:

----------


## *Fatima*

simi sallu show me all this pics

----------


## *Fatima*

> Lol ~


 :evil:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> simi sallu show me all this pics


  :Embarrassment:  kya ? meri saari mehnat bekaar   :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi koi baat nahi 2nd tym see karlongi

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks bhi nahi kahaa  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

ok thanx

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> ok thanx


 :ang9: 

 :x

----------


## *Fatima*

lol nani ko gussa

----------


## ali18

post chor :P :blee; ~

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz

----------


## ali18

Mainne itni mushkil se links extract kiye the  :Frown:  ~

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> post chor :P :blee; ~


post chor main hoon ke tum? maine links pehle daale the, aapne chura liye,,
maine to bas apna hi post waapis le liya  :P

----------


## ali18

phool woh jo hon shabnum se bhi paak

giray huay phoolon ko hum uthaya nahi karte ~

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> phool woh jo hon shabnum se bhi paak
> 
> giray huay phoolon ko hum uthaya nahi karte ~


waise first line to mere samajh nahi aayi..
agar second line aap maante hain,  to mera post kyon churaya ??  :P

----------


## Evian

I guess he's a chronic shirt-take-offer  :Smile: 

Why would someone get a pic with his neice minus a shirt?

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by ali18 @ Wed May 03, 2006 11:24 pm
> 
> phool woh jo hon shabnum se bhi paak
> 
> giray huay phoolon ko hum uthaya nahi karte ~
> 
> 
> waise first line to mere samajh nahi aayi..
> agar second line aap maante hain,  to mera post kyon churaya ??  :P


1st line(misray) main shair kehna charahe hain ke ager Shabnam Aunty nay phool ko touch bhi kerliya tou woh phool Shair sahab ke liye napaak ho gaya,ganda ho gaya u know dirty :P

----------


## murali614

Good one

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Thu May 04, 2006 12:55 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ali18 @ Wed May 03, 2006 11:24 pm
> 
> ...


lolz..

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> I guess he's a chronic shirt-take-offer 
> 
> Why would someone get a pic with his neice minus a shirt?


ha ha

----------


## ali18

lol maani and evian

simi .. No comments !

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> lol maani and evian
> 
> simi .. No comments !


gussa ho gaye kya :s

main mazaak kar rahi thi :s

----------


## ali18

nahi main bhi mazak kar raha tha  :Big Grin:  ~

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> nahi main bhi mazak kar raha tha  ~


Thank God !   :Smile:  warna mere aaj kal bade bure din chal rahe hain..   :Frown:

----------


## ali18

ahan :O

baray buray din kion ???

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by ali18 @ Thu May 04, 2006 11:02 pm
> 
> nahi main bhi mazak kar raha tha  ~
> 
> 
> Thank God !   warna mere aaj kal bade bure din chal rahe hain..


welcome to the club  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Originally Posted by simi @ Fri May 05, 2006 1:16 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ali18 @ Thu May 04, 2006 11:02 pm
> 
> ...


thanks :P

----------


## manni9

i hope ke aap juld hi yeh club chor dain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> i hope ke aap juld hi yeh club chor dain


:rolling; 

and i hope aap bhi .. :bg:

----------


## manni9

nahi apni tou lagta hea life time membership hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

